

Details of the charges against Assange - jdp23

According to the Guardian:<p><pre><code>    Gemma Lindfield, for the Swedish authorities, told the court Assange was wanted in connection with four allegations.

    She said the first complainant, Miss A, said she was victim of "unlawful coercion" on the night of 14 August in Stockholm.

    The court heard Assange is accused of using his body weight to hold her down in a sexual manner.

    The second charge alleged Assange "sexually molested" Miss A by having sex with her without a condom when it was her "express wish" one should be used.

    The third charge claimed Assange "deliberately molested" Miss A on 18 August "in a way designed to violate her sexual integrity".

    The fourth charge accused Assange of having sex with a second woman, Miss W, on 17 August without a condom while she was asleep at her Stockholm home.
</code></pre>
[from http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/blog/2010/dec/07/wikileaks-us-embassy-cables-live-updates ]
======
drdo
This is pretty much textbook conspiracy, where a corrupt government arranges
for someone to be locked up.

~~~
fexl
From what I'm hearing, the women delightedly reported on twitter and text
messages that they had done it with Assange. This is _hearsay_ mind you, so
feel free to confirm or deny.

------
iwr
"The fourth charge accused Assange of having sex with a second woman, Miss W,
on 17 August without a condom while she was asleep at her Stockholm home"

Does that mean sex with a second woman while "she" as in "the first woman" was
asleep, or while "she" as in "the second woman" was asleep and apparently
unaware of what was going on?

Also curious to the sort of evidence to prove these accusations; video/audio
recording?

